# No midi input on Createive SBLive! soundcard



## Zeadar (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello!

I'm new to freebsd and having trouble detecting midi input. I am using 
`# uname -r
12.0-RELEASE-p10`

My system has these drivers loaded:
`# kldstat -v | grep emu
        256 emu10kx/snd_emu10kx_midi
        255 emu10kx/snd_emu10kx_pcm
        254 pci/snd_emu10kx`

according to the snd_emu10kx manual snd_emu10kx()


> Creative Sound    Blaster    Live! (EMU10K1 Chipset).  Both PCM and MIDI
> interfaces are    available.



Yet there is no detected midi device
`# cat /dev/midistat 
FreeBSD Midi Driver (midi2)
No devices installed.`

I'm at loss on how to troubleshoot and fix this. Any ideas welcome!
Thanks


----------

